# digitizing a custom logo using magellan digitizing software



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello am new to the business and am looking for some information on digitizing custom logos. I have a renaissance cantare and am using magellan digitizing software. I have a customer who brought me his logo on pdf file, on one after digitizinf some of the letters look distorted and on another there are 64,000 stitches and it is only a 4.5 by 1 inch logo. Any ideas or pointer on digitizing would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

*Re: digitizing a custom logo*

Do you have much experience digitizing? From what I understand it's fairly difficult to learn and takes some skill. You might consider contracting the work out to a digitizer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would start with something simple and would have a proffessional do the complex stuff until you get better at it. I have been do embroidery for 13+ years. I still send out 75% of my digitizing. It's not worth the hassle. good luck....IMHO ...JB


----------

